# Wert von altem PC ?



## Tom10xD (23. August 2013)

Hallo ) An alle Experten hier : Wie viel ist ein alter PC Wert, auf dem jede Menge Klassiker wie Half-Life oder quake drauf sind ? Natürlich dabei noch die CD's die benötigt werden... Also hier mal so ne Übersicht über die Spiele: - Doom 1 und Final Doom - C&C 1 Allte Teile und Alarmstufe Rot 2 - Quake 1 - Half-Life 1 - Komplette Wing Commander Reihe - Neil Roys Deluxe Pacman - Wolfenstein und Spear of Destiny - Age of Empires 2 - Grand Prix 1 und 2 - Full Throttle - Star Wars: The Dark Forces und Rebel Assault

Dabei wär hat noch ein Bildschirm der das alles noch ideal abbilden kann. Nennt mir bitte einen ungefähren Wert... das sind übrigens noch nicht alle Spiele 

Peacock Tiara MBE - Notebook, Netbook - PC-WELT

Nur ein anderer Bildschirm und ein anderes Gehäuse  Bildschirm ist ein Hansol 720p


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2013)

Der ist an sich gar nix mehr wert - du kannst da maximal die Spiele EINZELN als Klassiker an Liebhaber anbieten, aber der PC selbst - der ist zu "neu", um als Seltenheit was zu sein, und viel zu alt, um auch nur noch einen Euro wert zu sein, weil man damit heutzutage nix mehr anfangen kann. Allein die Festplatte: 12 GB, damit kann man heutzutage nix mehr anfangen.


----------



## Monalye (23. August 2013)

wow, 12 GB ist wirklich wenig, sag diese Spiele hast du alle auf einer 12 GB Festplatte drauf?
Ich würd es echt so machen wie Herbboy sagt, die alten Spiele klingen teilweise echt interessant, wie zb. C&C1, HL1 und Wolfenstein, aber für Sammler muss da alles vollständig sein, d.h. Hüllen, Handbücher und alle CD's. Bei etwaigen CE sollten auch diese Zusatzinhalte dabei sein. Für mich als Sammler macht genau das den Reiz aus. Deshalb kauf ich bis heute alle Spiele physisch und nur bei Ausnahmeaktionen mal online.


----------



## Kaisan (25. August 2013)

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur beipflichten - die Spiele, vorausgesetzt, die würden in der Original-Verpackung in solidem Zustand verkauft werden, würden mich ebenso reizen, der PC weniger.


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2013)

ich glaube wenn man den Rechner auseinander schraubt und die Einzelteile als Dekorationsartikel verwendet dürfte der wert nicht -20€ Betragen


----------



## Tom10xD (25. August 2013)

Die Wing-Commander Reihe ist nicht drauf, habe aber noch die CD's  Wie es mit den Handbüchern aussieht würde ich eher sagen schlecht, denn die Sachen sind alle von meinem Vater der sich aus Handbüchern nicht viel gemacht hat. Aber dabei wäre noch ein Ordner mit Auszügen aus Zeitschriften in denen Cheats und Lösungen stehen  Nach den Handbüchern frage ich einfach nochmal ;D


----------



## Peter23 (25. August 2013)

Behalte den Rechner um diese alten Klassiker spielen zu können. Auf neuen Systemen laufen die nicht oder nur mit sehr viel Aufwand.

Daher behalten.


----------



## pccrack45 (27. August 2013)

Wow! Das sind wirklich epische Spiele gewesen, doch den PC mit den Komponenten und Leistungen zu verkaufen macht dir mehr Arbeit als er Wert ist, daher behalten und weiter zocken.


----------

